# Spring thoughts??



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Weather feels like we should be killin geese! Looking at the monthly on accuweather the weather is going to stay pretty warm and a lot of the snow has melted already! Think the geese will be NW mo and in the basins early or same as every year? Just curious what everyone thinks with this crazy warm weather!


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Jan 13th and were talking about geese being early?!?!

Mother Nature has a way of evening things out. There is an insane amount of winter yet were I live. This is a januarary thaw. Always get one. The geese will be in the same spots around the same time as every year give or take a 10 day period on either end. :beer:

However I did have the same thought yesterday with water pooling I the street is feels like spring :beer:


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Ya it's Jan 13 and I'm itchin to kill some already! We could use another snow though... This is gonna be a looonnngg month haha :rollin:


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

With one of the colder winters we've had in a long time this far south, there are far fewer snows in our area than there have been over the past many winters. I am in hopes that with their being pushed farther south, they were dispersed over a broader area and we will see hem move back through over a longer period of time. In the end, how compressed the migration is will just depend on the weather. But the general time frame will be about the same.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------

